# inactive rainbowfish



## fins (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I originally posted this on the rainbowfish.info forum and haven't gotten any real information, so I thought I would post it here and see if anyone had any ideas...

I have a planted 55 gallon that currently has four boesemanis (two males, two females, approximately 2.5-3" each) and five turquoise (one male and three females approx 2.5-3" each, and one young male approximately 1.5"). I've only ever heard about how active rainbows are, so I'm a little puzzled by the behavior of my crew. They don't ever swim around the tank. All nine of them hang out in one group, front and center of the tank, day and night. They seem to be buoyant in the current from our filter. They face it but don't swim against it; most of the time they're almost completely motionless aside from slight adjustments in their positions. 

Is this behavior abnormal or something I need to worry about? They have plenty of room to swim in the tank, they aren't shy, they don't have any tankmates that are controlling the rest of the tank, they're well fed and quite colorful...I really don't have any ideas as to why they might behave this way. Any insight is appreciated!

Below is a picture of the tank a few months ago. If anything lately they hover in a tighter formation and more to the right, but otherwise their behavior (and the tank) is pretty much identical.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

That is a GORGEOUS Tank.
what do you got for lights and are you running CO2?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually, would have the feel between the plants very well.
Does the temperature? Do you have a little flow? Is it always so bright, or just on the photo?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Have you checked your water parameters? Please don't use the strips. They are inaccurate at best. I have never had this fish, so I can't say anything about their activity, but the tank sure looks good. I think I would be glad to swim in it if I were a fish.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Do they break up during feeding? My glass cats swim in tight formation and stay in the same place for hours, but go crazy when I feed them. My pristella tetras also make a tight formation and stay in the same place for hours. 

I do not have rainbows either, but am really thinking about them for another tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That is not normal behavior. When they ride the current, they are not well. Often, it is oxygen levels, or if they have gill parasites, oxygen uptake. That can be as simple as a tank that is too warm.
It's always best to attack the easiest solution first, so... 
I don't know your temperatures, but most keepers have them too warm. You need temps of 25-26c for breeding and raising fry, but for general maintenance they are way happier and more active at around 22-23 celsius (73-74 f). A lot of keepers go way higher than that, and they get lethargic fish for it.
I have a planted rainbow tank beside me as I type (nowhere near as stunning as yours is), with Melanotaenia boesemani, maccullochi, sp sungguer, and duboulayi. It is at 23 c with two large filters for current. The fish are now spread throughout, and extremely active. I had higher temperatures until the autumn of this year, when the experts on a rainbow site all made fun of me for thinking they needed 26 to 28c. I have to admit, the difference in behavior since I followed their advice has been delightful.


----------

